# Pouch size



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

The Bands that came with my slingshot are about 9" long and taper from 3/4" to 1/2"

The pouch is 1 3/4" long by slightly less than 1/2" wide.

Wondering what size ammo would be best suited to these bands and pouch? The pouch seems small for the 3/8" steel ammo I picked up today.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Pouch size preference is subjective. I have used pouches like the one you show to shoot many 3/8 inch steel balls. Honestly the pouches I cut myself with cutting dies I have ordered are a few fractions of an inch wider and a 1/2 inch longer than the one you have described. However I also use pouched that are twice as tall and significantly longer. The thickness of the pouch material varies for me too, mostly leather but everything from barely there kangaroo skin to thick cow hides plus everything in between and of course I have done some great shooting with microfiber pouches as well.

The point of all that is: if the ammo is safely held in such a way that it passes cleanly down range, that is all that really matters everything else is preference. or at least that is my $0.02


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Raven, said it. We all end up with what we prefer and I believe, fair to say, feel comfortable with. I like a 5/8 or 3/4 wide by 2 5/8 long pouch.

With these pouches I find them fine for 5/16 to 7/16 even up to 5/8 marbles but I never shoot marbles. The 5/8 pouch will do 1/4 but a smaller pouch is better.

Animal hide is all I use. I prefer the feel and character of animal hide.

Mainly I don't care for having to fiddle with loading the ammo.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I have a couple of similar sized pouches. I use 5/16" (about 8mm.). Not feeling equally comfortable with 3/8".


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

So, I see your dilemma.

The bands are cut to a fairly potent taper. They might give you hand-slap with ammo lighter that 3/8-inch steel.

But the pouch is about the minimum size for that ammo.

Like many of us, I have shot a lot of 3/8 with those pouches, but prefer something a bigger - 2 to 2-1/2 inches long keeps my fingers off the ties.

If you shoot the 3/8 take care to center the ammo every shot (a great habit anyway).

If you shoot anything smaller, you may want to set up the band length so the relaxed length (fork tie to pouch tie) is 1/4 or a little more of your draw length. That is a lighter draw and less power than cutting to 1/5 the draw length and may reduce hand-slap.

May be a good time to try some alternative pouches though!

Good luck!


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

KawKan said:


> So, I see your dilemma.
> 
> The bands are cut to a fairly potent taper. They might give you hand-slap with ammo lighter that 3/8-inch steel.
> 
> ...


Thx for the input! B)

I was actually shooting some .177 BB's yesterday and did experience the hand slap.

The slingshot I bought came with 10 sets of those bands and the slingshot.

I think today I will be looking though my scraps of leather to find something suitable to make my own pouch, This is all new to me but thanks to the forum and YouTube just about anything is doable.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Most pouches I've seen like that are usually from foreign based vendors. I may be mistaken. Anyway I think that most Chinese competitors use 7 mm ammo instead the 3/8th's (9.525 mm).


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey jhm757 I could hook you up with some different pouches if you want, please PM me if you are interested, thanks


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

From my experience, the Chinese pouches that come with the slingshots are best suited for steel ammo up to 8 mm diameter given their size.

Moreover, I have found that a rough ballpark in terms of pouch size relative to ammo diameter (caliber) is having a pouch length that is roughly 2 x the circumference of the ammo (multiply the ammo diameter x 3.14 pi), and a pouch width roughly 1.25 to 1.50 x the ammo diameter. Both these dimensions influence velocity and accuracy (pouch material weight and shape).

Thus, using an oversized pouch for small ammo reduces projectile velocity (pouch weight), but can also cause fork hits because of ammo not well centered inside the pouch when it leaves the latter erratically upon the release.

Using an undersized pouch for the larger ammo size concerned can also cause fork hits, as the ammo is not securely rested inside the pouch.

Least but not last, making pouches is quite straightforward if you have a rotary cutter, a cutting mat, and a safe to use cutting ruler. Some examples:

https://www.amazon.com/Olfa-Deluxe-Handle-Rotary-Cutter/dp/B000BNLLHW/ref=sr_1_4?crid=FQVIC9ZSB5IE&keywords=rotary+cutter+45mm&qid=1577613668&sprefix=rotary+cutter%2Caps%2C229&sr=8-4

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079347RFX/ref=sspa_dk_detail_4?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B079347RFX&pd_rd_w=vcpQU&pf_rd_p=c83c55b0-5d97-454a-a592-a891098a9709&pd_rd_wg=lztQ8&pf_rd_r=K1PKAR4TVEYWDX8B1DXA&pd_rd_r=218717bb-efe6-4d13-8bb7-40baeab9b8d2&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFYT1QzRFpVNzYyRyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRJZD1BMDUxMDc4MzFOTjFQRjdXMVVBUTQmZW5jcnlwdGVkQWRJZD1BMDM1NDQyMzJETFRKWUNTUE5PSDAmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9kZXRhaWxfdGhlbWF0aWMmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl

Leather remnants are sometimes sold in the textile and sewing sections of certain retailers: you need to ask around.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

If you have a Hobby Lobby near you, they have a 40 percent off one item coupon on their web site and phone app also have sales quite often ( I hardly ever pay full retail at Hobby Lobby for anything). You can get rotary cutters, mats, rulers and leather from them, all at reasonable prices if you shop wisely 

Other craft type stores have similar incentive programs as well.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Those tiny Chinese pouches work fine for 1/4", 7mm and 8mm ammo. I was using them for 3/8" steel but had a few accidents. The pouch softens up a bit with use and the notches in the center are a bad idea for large ammo. It is possible for the pouch to slip by the ball and spinning it off somewhere you don't want.


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Those tiny Chinese pouches work fine for 1/4", 7mm and 8mm ammo. I was using them for 3/8" steel but had a few accidents. The pouch softens up a bit with use and the notches in the center are a bad idea for large ammo. It is possible for the pouch to slip by the ball and spinning it off somewhere you don't want.


I am beginning to think this SlingShot would be better suited for 1/4" ammo.

I got out the chrony today and it was averaging about 190fps with 3/8" steel. But it is only just over freezing here, about 34 degrees. Cold enough I put a glove on my SlingShot hand, so being new to this I don't know how much the cold is effecting the speed.

I think I need to get some 1/4" ammo for this SlingShot and for my next SlingShot that I plan to order soon get something better suited to shoot the 3/8" ammo that I just bought a 1000 of.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Cold does have an affect on how fast bands retract, but if you are getting 190 fps with 3/8" steel ammo that is pretty good. Plenty fast enough for target shooting.


----------

